# log in trouble



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 16, 2010)

Are any other paid TUG members unable to log in to the private sections of TUG2.com tonight?  I enter my username and pass word and the page blinks, but doesn't log in.  It just looks the same with the Welcome to Tug header in the first section.  

I have tried IE, Firefox and Chrome... nothing is getting in for me.  Any ideas?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 16, 2010)

Keep in mind that your TUG Member log-in user name and password might not be the same as your BBS log-in info. Go to Section 1 ("If you ARE a TUG Member:") on this page for more info and for how to get a reminder of that TUG Member log-in info.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 16, 2010)

I am able to log into the site without error?

I went ahead and forwarded your login info to you.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2010)

I logged in just now with no problems and accessed the resort reviews.  It shows as a tug2.net address for me, not tug2.com.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 16, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> I logged in just now with no problems and accessed the resort reviews.  It shows as a tug2.net address for me, not tug2.com.



Resort reviews database and the marketplace are all hosted on tug2.com


tug2.net just hosts the static website pages for TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheryl - Just a guess, but are you trying to use your "member code" as your password?  You only use the "member code" on the User CP page when you change your registration to "member."  You don't use it as a log-in password.


----------

